# shrooms



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

So I'm gonna go in on some shrooms with my friends. I guess I'm kinda looking for advice for my first time on shrooms. Should I try it in the presence of a few friends at a friend's place first? Should I try it at home with one or two of my best friends first? Should I try it at home alone where I can just focus on my favorite music first? Btw, a lot of my favorite music tends to be trippy or psychedelic. How would that work out? How would less trippy music work out? How many shrooms should I eat if I'm 6'1.5 and weigh 330 pounds (1.8669 m, 149.7 kg)? Should I also smoke weed at the same time? What do I have to be careful about? Other advice? What are _your_ experiences?

Any advice and personal experiences with shrooms is welcome.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd suggest a small group of friends, make sure they're not assholes. Trippy music is fun. I don't know if weight has anything to do with ingesting psychotropics. I know I did an eighth on my first, and last time, and that was probably too much.

Though the experience was mostly a nightmare, getting in a listen to Pet Sounds was magical.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

Start small-- better to add then wish you had taken less imo

small group of friends is fine--as long as you don't have any weird suppressed feelings towards any of them

pick people you feel truly comfortable with

i would wait to smoke anything until you feel settled and cool

nature is good if outside--pick somewhere scenic, uncrowded and comfortable

inside--dim lights, have candles or incense, chill but interesting music, soft blankets or pillows, dress comfortably


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ock said:


> So I'm gonna go in on some shrooms with my friends. I guess I'm kinda looking for advice for my first time on shrooms. Should I try it in the presence of a few friends at a friend's place first? Should I try it at home with one or two of my best friends first? Should I try it at home alone where I can just focus on my favorite music first? Btw, a lot of my favorite music tends to be trippy or psychedelic. How would that work out? How would less trippy music work out? How many shrooms should I eat if I'm 6'1.5 and weigh 330 pounds (1.8669 m, 149.7 kg)? Should I also smoke weed at the same time? What do I have to be careful about? Other advice? What are _your_ experiences?
> 
> Any advice and personal experiences with shrooms is welcome.



Personally, I would go with the smallest dose possible and see how you feel, and then perhaps do a slightly larger dose the next time. But I know that's not always easy if you don't have a lot of shrooms.

I think if I take shrooms again I'm going to start with a microdose. I'd also like to see what would happen if I just sort of closed my eyes and visualized and meditated, which is what the therapists seem to do.

I wouldn't smoke weed.

I would listen to instrumental music, without lyrics (personally)...as some hallucinogens make you very suggestible.

I would limit to only best friends around. I would do it somewhere safe--probably at your house.

Trippy music should be fine, so long as it's not dark or angry (imo).

Imo it's better safe than sorry--I'd rather have an underwhelming experience than an overwhelming one, and with a natural product like a mushroom, you can't know for 100% certain what the potency is anyway...sort of like pot. Some pot's stronger than others. So I would just start with the smaller recommended dose.

I looked at this leafly article, and it said 1 gram of dried mushrooms is the low dose, and 1.75 grams a medium dose (this is about half of an eighth.) Personally, I would stay within these for your first time, because you don't know what it will be like and you also don't know how strong the mushrooms will be.









How to dose psychedelic mushrooms


How much is too much when it comes to taking magic mushrooms? Learn how to dose shrooms and the effects you'll feel at each amount.




www.leafly.com





I also second that nature is really nice...but it has to be absolutely safe...so nowhere near cliffs, no where you'll need to drive (or anyone else on mushrooms will)...no where near a lot of traffic. So a comfortable house with a beautiful backyard--with nice trees or flowers maybe.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

FYI, dude's in the midwest in the winter. I imagine a comfy indoor atmosphere is the best he has available.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Considering how you have schizophrenia and are taking meds for it, do you think taking magic mushrooms without being monitored is a wise idea?


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

mia-me said:


> Considering how you have schizophrenia and are taking meds for it, do you think taking magic mushrooms without being monitored is a wise idea?


Oh shit if this is true...yeah don't. You really probably shouldn't be smoking weed either. I would be very cautious.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

Keep the experience pure my man, don't mix weed and shrooms. And yes absolutely do it with friends. For you I'd say 7-8 grams for your first time. I did 5 and it was amazing. The first time is the most important,.nothing else compares.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I also take meds (for OCD, Zoloft) and I didn't hallucinate. After a couple of days I searched about the reason why I didn't hallucinate and apparently SSRIs cut your illusions. I felt all the physical sensations, though. It was the first time and we _lemon tekd_ them. I took around 3g and for a beginner it was okay. The other person (we were only two) felt everything -- hallucinations, sensations, ego death (I advise you to check up about ego death and things that could go wrong. You said it's your first try, you should take it easy. *I advise you not to smoke pot*).

You need to be around your friends or people that you trust. And mainly one sitter (as in, someone that already used and knows what could go wrong and has experience). We didn't have any sitters and my acquaintance puked. That reminds me: eat well. It won't settle as quick as it usually does when you haven't eaten anything, but you should take care with that. I'm not saying to eat a lot, just plenty so you won't be famished.

There's a good forum about shrooms here. A lot of information in case you need to check. Probably your doubts were answered there with deeper knowledge.

Be safe and have a good trip.


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

I would think hard before turning to drugs. What void are you trying to fill and why? Lots of choices in this life.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

mug_cake said:


> I would think hard before turning to drugs. What void are you trying to fill and why? Lots of choices in this life.


Shrooms are the least addicting drug on earth (a study shows that from 100,000 people only about 17 were hospitalized after using them). Besides, magical mushrooms aren't addicting. There's a super low chance of addiction, and it's only psychological, because chemichally your body won't get addicted.

Not only enough, there are studies showing how they can help with some disorders, such as OCD, depression, schizophrenia and autism (the whole spectrum). If it somehow helps him with his mental health issues, he could even talk to his psychiatrist about it. It's one of the most promising drugs nowadays in psychology and psychiatry.

Info if you want to check.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

thisisme said:


> Oh shit if this is true...yeah don't. You really probably shouldn't be smoking weed either. I would be very cautious.


I smoke weed regularly, and I'm not "crazy".


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

mug_cake said:


> I would think hard before turning to drugs. What void are you trying to fill and why? Lots of choices in this life.


Spare the NA talk please. Not everyone that uses any kinds of drugs is deeply broken.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ock said:


> I smoke weed regularly, and I'm not "crazy".


Habitual weed imbibing is more detrimental when people are under 25, who have the genetics for psychosis. But...psylocibins are another story. Unless you're with someone who understands the impacts of shrooms and also your particular struggles with mental health and assorted pharmas to offset, don't be dumb and experiment by yourself. 

There have been many recent studies about microdosing psychedelic drugs, in an attempt to figure out potential uses to either mitigate or even cure psychosis. Search around the interwebs to see if you can participate in one.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Ock said:


> So I'm gonna go in on some shrooms with my friends. I guess I'm kinda looking for advice for my first time on shrooms. Should I try it in the presence of a few friends at a friend's place first? Should I try it at home with one or two of my best friends first? Should I try it at home alone where I can just focus on my favorite music first? Btw, a lot of my favorite music tends to be trippy or psychedelic. How would that work out? How would less trippy music work out? How many shrooms should I eat if I'm 6'1.5 and weigh 330 pounds (1.8669 m, 149.7 kg)? Should I also smoke weed at the same time? What do I have to be careful about? Other advice? What are _your_ experiences?
> 
> Any advice and personal experiences with shrooms is welcome.


hey ock. definitely do it with one or two good friends and don't expect too much if you are on psych meds. psych meds can counteract the effects. ive taken shrooms a few times and had great experiences but they arent so spectacular when you take them on meds. i did still feel something though. it was still cool. my suggestion is to not smoke pot at the same time. i smoked pot at the same time as doing acid once and i dint like the sensation at all. good music would be a great idea, especially if you start to freak out a little. i'd suggest about a couple loose tablespooons of shrooms and have some nice fruit and plenty of fresh water or another cleansing drink available while you are on it. and lighting a candle or burning incense on shrooms is always fun.


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

blossomier said:


> Shrooms are the least addicting drug on earth (a study shows that from 100,000 people only about 17 were hospitalized after using them). Besides, magical mushrooms aren't addicting. There's a super low chance of addiction, and it's only psychological, because chemichally your body won't get addicted.
> 
> Not only enough, there are studies showing how they can help with some disorders, such as OCD, depression, schizophrenia and autism (the whole spectrum). If it somehow helps him with his mental health issues, he could even talk to his psychiatrist about it. It's one of the most promising drugs nowadays in psychology and psychiatry.
> 
> Info if you want to check.


I'm don't know much about shrooms to be honest. I'm sure you could find positive and negative aspects of the drug. Glad they have worked out for you.


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

Ock said:


> Spare the NA talk please. Not everyone that uses any kinds of drugs is deeply broken.


Ugh, I know. Although some people I have known were. It's very sad to see someone's life fade into drugs. Happened to about half my old friend group from high school after we graduated.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

mug_cake said:


> Ugh, I know. Although some people I have known were. It's very sad to see someone's life fade into drugs. Happened to about half my old friend group from high school after we graduated.


I understand it can be sad. But the talk like that can be off putting and _seem_ unduly judgmental if a person like me doesn't feel that drugs are destroying my life in any way, and I feel that I'm at a fairly decent state of being in my life and understand exactly who I am and all that.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

mug_cake said:


> Ugh, I know. Although some people I have known were. It's very sad to see someone's life fade into drugs. Happened to about half my old friend group from high school after we graduated.





Ock said:


> I understand it can be sad. But the talk like that can be off putting and _seem_ unduly judgmental if a person like me doesn't feel that drugs are destroying my life in any way, and I feel that I'm at a fairly decent state of being in my life and understand exactly who I am and all that.


I guess its the same reason I don't like Christians feeling sorry for me and thinking I'm "lost" in my life when I'm probably happier and more content than a lot of them.


----------

